# Catholic thoughts on 'gay' marriage



## kappazei (Jul 10, 2012)

Got this from a 'Breakpoint' e post hosted by the late Chuck Colson. It's a blog of a conversation between a Catholic couple and a friend in a homosexual relationship. I was impressed by the way she defended the Catholic view of marriage. Author frames her apologetic in 'sacrifice' context. 

Hoping this doesn't contradict Reformed position but helps to eqiup the saints.

'A conversation with my gay friend'


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't want to offer too much criticism as I am sure I would do a poor job on the spot with anything, but I think the emphasis she places on human life is a bit empty throughout. It is too inflated to be justifiable. At one point she says -- "When you get your sexuality in line with respect for human life, you get your soul in line with God, who is the Source of human life. And there is more joy there than you could imagine.” God is the sort of bonus package in service of humanity.

Rather I think that when we lay down everything in service of God (as He did for us), we learn to sacrifice for those made in His image, as He has taught us to do. The belief system of the crucifix she references (without speaking once of the Savior) is not a nebulous joy in exchange for nebulous self denial. Though I believe people are (generally) happier when they are not behaving selfishly -- the joy that seeks us through pain is in giving everything to _Christ_ and keeping His commands.


----------



## J. Dean (Jul 10, 2012)

Heidi speaks truth; her response was genuine but nebulous. I applaud this lady for her stance against gay "marriage," but at the same time I saw nothing about original sin, about our inborn depravity, about our need for salvation and a Savior, and how we cannot save ourselves. Granted, I realize a Roman Catholic has a skewed soteriology, but even they believe in the sinful nature of all people.

I've said before that we need to start teaching more about Original Sin and Total Depravity.

One other thing: the self-sacrifice talk she used in the blog sounded far too much like works-righteousness salvation (surprise, surprise). It needs to be remembered, even by Protestants, that while Scripture does call us to present ourselves as a living sacrifice to God, our self-sacrifice (whatever form it may take) is not the basis for our salvation-ever. We are not saved because we give things up; we give things up because we are saved.


----------



## kappazei (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you for pointing those essential points out. I guess I just glossed over those points because I was so happy to see someone give a thoughtful response to the pro-gay soundbyte.

So good to have a place like this where I can bounce off ideas.


----------



## J. Dean (Jul 11, 2012)

kappazei said:


> Thank you for pointing those essential points out. I guess I just glossed over those points because I was so happy to see someone give a thoughtful response to the pro-gay soundbyte.
> 
> So good to have a place like this where I can bounce off ideas.


Oh, give credit where credit is due: she's taking a stand that more nominal Catholics aren't doing.


----------



## kappazei (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok how about this blog? This is, unfortunately not in a conversation mode but it articulates what I've been wanting to say for a long time. 
Found this also on Breakpoint.

Making Sense of Scripture’s ‘Inconsistency’ – The Gospel Coalition Blog


----------

